# Quadratzahlen



## ByeBye 267686 (3. Oktober 2011)

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <math.h>

int main()
{
    int wert, wert2;
   
    printf("Anfangswert: ");
    scanf("%i", &wert);
    printf("Endwert: ");
    scanf("%i", &wert2);
       
    for(int i = wert; i <= wert2; i++)
    printf("\n%i ins Quadrat ist: %i", i, i * i);
   

    system("PAUSE");
    return 0;
}
```

So, das ist jetzt soweit fertig. jetzt wollte ich aber das det au funktioniert, auch wenn die 1. zahl größer ist als die zweite. das hab ich jetzt so geschrieben


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <math.h>

int main()
{
    int wert, wert2;
    
    
    printf("Anfangswert: ");
    scanf("%i", &wert);
    printf("Endwert: ");
    scanf("%i", &wert2);
    
    if (wert < wert2) {    
    for(int i = wert; i <= wert2; i++)
    printf("\n%i ins Quadrat ist: %i", i, i * i);
    }

    else if (wert2 < wert) { 
    for(int i = wert2; i <= wert; i++)
    printf("\n%i ins Quadrat ist: %i", i, i * i);
    }

    system("PAUSE");
    return 0;
}
```

Aber dann wir die quadratwurzel vom endwert als 1. ausgegeben, das will ich aber nicht. der anfangswert soll ja wieder als 1. ausgegeben werden, was hab ich falsch gemacht? oO


----------



## Steiner_B (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Falsch gemacht in dem Sinn hast du gar nichts. Du musst nur die Laufrichtung der Schleife anpassen:

```
else if (wert2 < wert) { 
    for(int i = wert; i <= wert2; i--)
    printf("\n%i ins Quadrat ist: %i", i, i * i);
    }
```

Dann läufst du von der größeren zur kleineren Zahl, und die Ausgabe sollte stimmen.


----------



## ByeBye 267686 (3. Oktober 2011)

funktioniert immernoch nicht. hab das jetzt so eingegeben. wenn die anfagszahl ist 6, und die endzahl ist 4, dann steht da nur: Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste...


----------



## sheel (4. Oktober 2011)

So müde, Steiner 

```
else if (wert2 < wert) { 
    for(int i = wert; i >= wert2; i--)
    printf("\n%i ins Quadrat ist: %i", i, i * i);
    }
```

Die Bedingung muss natürlich auch angepasst werden.

Gruß


----------

